# 16 Goldens Explain Atoms



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

If this has been posted before, sorry for reposting; my retired lab breeder friend sent this to me last night and I thought it was great!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I posted a few weeks back...but it needs re-posting : )

I love this thing - the music is perfect. I think they plan on doing more...I hope.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Even if you don't understand the Atom ..like me...ya gotta love this


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

they should put this in school books so kids will understand better.Love it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was neat. Those nucleus goldens have great sit stays. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't seen it before, thanks for posting. That is way cool !!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I missed this the first time out also but love it!!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I would LOVE to be there when they are all released!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

i spoke to them at Crufts, they have no plans at the moment to make any more.  they were approached by a gentleman who wanted to use the dogs to propose to his fiancée, each do had a heart around their neck with a letter spelling Will you marry me? not surprisingly she said yes, he later came back and asked them to do the splitting atom


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Very educational!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I actually use this when I review atoms, molecules and compounds with my AP Biology class. They love it.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Now I understand nuclear waste a LOT better!

.


----------

